# Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer



## BBMusic (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe es damals mal gelernt, wie viele Ruten man zu seinem Angelplatz mitnehmen darf bzw. gleichzeitig benutzen darf! Aber ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher und weiss auch nicht ob sich da was geändert hat.

Aber wie sieht es aus, wie viele Ruten darf man gleichzeitig (mit Köder etc.) an einem freien Gewässer benutzen?

Und falls es da in den Regionen unterschiede gibt, wie viele wären es dann in Hamburg?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


LG
BlackBird


----------



## haigererangler (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

fast überall sind es 2 
wenn man im verein ist dann manchmal auch 3.


----------



## BBMusic (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*



haigererangler schrieb:


> fast überall sind es 2
> wenn man im verein ist dann manchmal auch 3.


 

Ok hab ich doch richtig gedacht |supergri
Danke


----------



## tom95 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Im Bvo sogar 4(2Raubfischund 2 Friedfisch).


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

@ BlackBirdHH

Freie Gewässer Hamburg 2 Ruten , egal , ob Fried,-oder Raubfisch(Schonzeiten beachten) .

Nachtangeln erlaubt .

Gültiger Fischereischein eines jeden Bundeslandes reicht !

Mehr info auf http://www.asvhh.de

Wenn man mehr MONTIERTE Ruten als die erlaubte Anzahl mitführt , könnten emsige Fischereiaufseher einem schon einen Strick daraus drehen , ........ich denke 'mal , das das nicht erlaubt ist .

Meine Frau und ich wurden 'mal angemacht , da wir bei erlaubten 2 Ruten pro Person jeder eine Stipprute(für KöFi's) im Wasser und insgesamt 4 montierte Aal , -und Zanderruten am Ufer stehen hatten . 
Es war abends und wir hatten die Raubfischruten zum Nachtangeln schon vorbereitet und ausgelotet und haben danach bis zum Dunkelwerden nur noch KöFi's gestippt .

Na ja , er hatte das dann eingesehen , das wir nicht mehr Ruten als erlaubt fischen wollten ....aber man kann ja auch an den Falschen geraten !

Ich mache das aber heute immer noch so , das ich meine Ruten zum Nachtangeln schon vorbereite und dann KöFi's stippe(oder mit KuKö's angle) , daher eventuell mehr Ruten als die erlaubte Anzahl am Angelplatz stehen habe , .......ich hänge dann allerdings immer die Vorfächer sowie Posen und Grundbleie aus , so das man die Ruten als "NICHT FANGFERTIG" ansehen muß . 

In den Vorschriften steht ja immer 'was von montierten Ruten , und so sind sie 'nun 'mal nicht komplett montiert , und kein vernünftiger Mensch sollte dann daraus einen Verstoß ableiten !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Die Frage ist noch etwas unvollkommen beantwortet:




BlackBirdHH schrieb:


> Ich habe es damals mal gelernt, wie viele Ruten man zu seinem Angelplatz mitnehmen darf ... Mitnehmen darf man so viele wie man möchte. Man sollte vielleicht nicht mehr Ruten als erlaubt fangfertig am Platz liegen haben, also zumindest die überzähligen Ruten unbeködert lassen. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt eine Vorschrift, man erspart sich aber den Argwohn und ggfs. Diskussionen bei einer Kontrolle.
> bzw. gleichzeitig benutzen darf! Aber ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher und weiss auch nicht ob sich da was geändert hat.
> 
> Aber wie sieht es aus, wie viele Ruten darf man gleichzeitig (mit Köder etc.) an einem freien Gewässer benutzen?
> ...



Also immer den Erlaubnisschein studieren, da sollte alles draufstehen.


----------



## Nanninga (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Also für *freie (keinem Verein zugeordnet) *Küstengewässer (Schifffahrtsstrassen) z.B. ab Papenburg-Schleuse bis Emden und entland der *nds.* Nordsee, habe ich gelernt, das bis zu 6 Ruten ausgelegt werden dürfen, das ist aber 10 Jahre her.#c

Änderung unbekannt!

Nanni|bigeyes


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Servus. 
Also wieviele Ruten ich mithabe geht keinen etwas an. Ich darf nur die erlaubte Anzahl der ausgelegten Ruten nicht überschreiten. Wenn ich 5 fertig montierte Karpfenruten dabeihabe wer will mir einen Strick daraus drehen wenn nur 2 im Wasser sind und der Rest hinter mir liegt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

@ Lenzibald

Weiß nicht , wie's bei euch in Österreich ist , .......aber die machen das einfach , ......Anglern hierzulande werden einfach Verstöße auf eine Art unterstellt , die im Strafrecht undenkbar ist !

Wenn du ein Taschenmesser in der Hosentasche hast , kannst du doch nicht auch einfach so wegen Mordversuch oder schwerer Körperverletzung festgenommen werden , oder ?

Aber zugegebenermaßen ,.... in vielen lokalen Vorschriften und Erlaubniskarten steht da oft so'ne Passage mit "montierten Ruten" etc . drin ,..... und dann ist das bindend !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Servus.
Also wenn in den Papaieren steht das ich nur 2 montierte Ruten haben darf ist das bindend. Logisch darum stehts ja drinnen, nur wenn nicht drinnensteht ist es egal wieviele montierte Ruten ich mithabe. Man kann mir keinen Verstoß vorwerfen solange ich keinen begehe da könnte ja der Kontrollor dann auch sagen ich will mir heute einen untermaßigen Fisch mitnehmen ich hab zwar keinen könnte jedoch noch einen fangen. Ist doch quatsch sowas. Bei uns in Österreich ist alles erlaubt das nicht dezidiert verboten ist. Darum steht auch dann in der Karte Fischen nur vom Ufer oder jegliche Art des Köderausbringens außer auswerfen ist verboten und so weiter.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Baitcaster (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Das gab es hier in Lübeck auch mal, wenn man von seinem Wohnort(z.B. Lübeck-Moisling) mit fertig montierter Rute/Senke zur Kanal-Trave gehen würde, konnte man angezeigt werden wegen Fischwilderei und Angels ohne Erlaubnisschein. Im Bereich Moisling ist schon die Karte für den ELK nötig und 300m weiter geht erst die Travekarte los. Ist aber schon 15 Jahre her.
In Hamburg ist es ähnlich, weis ich aus eigener Erfahrung, das man aufpassen muss, wie viele fertig beköderte Ruten man stehen hat. Ein Fischereiaufseher hat mich schon mal angeblafft..
Aber letztendlich ist es so, das die Rutenanzahl der im Wasser liegenden Montagen zählt, mit denen man fischt.
Da würde ich sogar vor Gericht mit gehen, wenn ich unabhängige Zeugen habe!


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

@ Lenzibald , @ Baitcaster , 

...............da sieht man's , ....als Angler hier steht man doch quasi immer mit einem Bein vor'm Kadi , .......hab' ich kein' Bock 'drauf , ....will nur in Ruhe angeln !

Trotzdem viel "Petri Heil" allen , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Lies Deinen Erlaubnisschein für das betreffende Gewässer - darauf steht das in der Regel!

Es variiert regional sehr stark, so sind in NRW z.B. 2 Ruten die Regel und in manchen nördlichen Bundesländern können bis zu acht Ruten erlaubt sein!

Also - lesen, informieren--> schlaú sein!

Ernie


----------



## Bigfish-HH (21. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

wie siehts denn aus wenn man z.B. bei 2 erlaubten Ruten mit 3 oder 4 Ruten fischt. Welche Strafe muss ich erwarten??? 

danke euch


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*



Bigfish-HH schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus wenn man z.B. bei 2 erlaubten Ruten mit 3 oder 4 Ruten fischt. Welche Strafe muss ich erwarten???
> 
> danke euch


 
Ich kann zumindest aus Beobachtung (Polizeikontrolle bei einem anderen Angler mit 3 Ruten) sagen, das die 3. Rute einkassiert wurde und sie ihm sagten, dass er zusätzlich noch schriftlich Bescheid bekommt über das Bußgeld.

Was da letztendlich draus geworden ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## AndiHam (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*

Ist zwar schon älter das Thema hier, aber so ganz klar ist mir das ganze noch nicht geworden.

Ich weiß, dass ich in Hamburg 2 Ruten nutzen darf und in Niedersachsen 3.
Mitnehmen darf man ja soviele wie man will.
Wenn ich 3 Ruten in Hamburg mitnehmen würde und diese wie folgt fertig montiert sind:
1. Dropshot
2. Gummifish zum "faulenzen"
3. Spinner / Wobbler
Habe ich jetzt etwas falsch gemacht, weil es 3 fertig montierte Ruten sind, die ich aber ja nur einzeln zum Fischen nutzen kann, denn wer betreibt die Spinnfischerei mit mehr als einer Rute gleichzeitig ???

Klar könnte man den Spinner/Wobbler einfach so lange ablassen, dann wären es 2 fertig montierte Ruten und eine nicht fertig montierte.
Würde ich dann die Spinner/Wobbler rute nehmen, wüsste ich dann den Gufi abklemmen oder wahlweise da Dropshot Vorfach ?

Die Vorgabe nur mit x Ruten gleichzeitig zu angeln wäre da eindeutiger 


Nachtrag: ich habe gerade beim Verband angerufen ... hätte ich schlauerweise auch erst machen können, bevor ich hier poste, sorry 

In Hamburg 2 Ruten mit Anbissstelle dürfen vor Ort beim angeln sein. Man kann natürlich auch eine dritte so weit vormontieren, dass sie bis auf den Haken (Gufi oder Wobbler, Spinner, etc.) neben einem liegt. Nutzt man dann diese, indem man einen Spinner anbringt, muss an einer der beiden anderen der Gufi oder das Dropshotvorfach abgenommen werden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon älter das Thema hier, aber so ganz klar ist mir das ganze noch nicht geworden.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass ich in Hamburg 2 Ruten nutzen darf und in Niedersachsen 3.
> Mitnehmen darf man ja soviele wie man will.
> ...


 

Und wenn du nun die zweite sinken lässt und die Dritte nimmst ist das Problem gelöst, das soll nicht sein, also eine mindestens ohne Köder mitführen und am besten noch zusammen gebaut.

Kurze Rückfrage, freie Gewässer zwei Ruten mit je 2 Anbissstellen richtig?


----------



## AndiHam (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rutenanzahl freie Gewässer*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und wenn du nun die zweite sinken lässt und die Dritte nimmst ist das Problem gelöst, das soll nicht sein, also eine mindestens ohne Köder mitführen und am besten noch zusammen gebaut.
> 
> Kurze Rückfrage, freie Gewässer zwei Ruten mit je 2 Anbissstellen richtig?



Es gibt kein Problem oder auch keine offenen Fragen , es ist so, wie ich im Nachtrag beschrieben hatte


----------

